# Manually Detecting & Resetting THROTTLE TYPE of Curtis Controller



## tallatghazi (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi, 
I have bought USED Curtis 1236 controller. 
I just want to confirm that without changing any parameter, can I use any THROTTLE TYPE (1 to 5) on this controller or do I need to first identify the pre-programmed THROTTLE TYPE set by previous owner, as it will only work on that specific set THROTTLE TYPE?

I do not have its programmer. So is there any MANUAL way to detect its preset THROTTLE TYPE (1 to 5)?
And is there any MANUAL way to RESET its THROTTLE TYPE?

Thanks!


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/Manuals/1234_36_38 Manual Rev Feb 09.pdf -- Page 13+

Not sure how you set its throttle type.

I'd be tempted to just hook it up and see what happens, should be all low voltage regardless, but, don't gamble on my advice.


----------

